# What is considered "established"?



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

https://www.domyown.com/fertilome-winterizer-for-established-lawns-10014-p-1996.html

Looking at this for a winterizer. It says for an established lawn. I put down seed this past weekend, would I make it in time? I can't find anything on the label that describes this.

Also I noticed it does not include a weed preventer. Should I look elsewhere? I like the Potash this one offers.

Cheers!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Fast release urea would be best if your doing a winterizer feeding. Late season potassium increases the chance of snow mold so I'd stay away from that one.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Snow Mold as a function of potassium

https://mobile.twitter.com/djsoldat/status/712639271258222592


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

To both of your points - is this "snow mold"?

I've never used urea before - looks like it's just a very high concentrate of Nitrogen, is that correct? To put down after first frost, before ground freeze I would assume.

Would you recommend any sort of pre-Em in addition?

Thanks guys


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

That is snow mold in the picture. It shows up in March after the snow recedes.

You're correct about Urea. It's instant nitrogen.

If you're not seeding, you can apply your pre-m now, and start regular light applications of Urea.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think I answered all these questions in the Fall Nitrogen Blitz. See the signature below. I would focus on the apply nitrogen now and not so much in the last winterizer application.


----------

